# Madagascar Wildlife Pictures [Lots of Pics]



## rubisco13 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have just wanted to share some reptiles pictures of my trip to Madagascar i hope that you enjoy them as much as i did!

Postimage.org / gallery - IMG 0525, IMG 0529, IMG 0545, IMG 0553, IMG 0563, IMG 0569, IMG 0572


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

What location did you visit? We travelled there last year and were very disappointed by the wildlife - or lack of - that we saw


----------



## rubisco13 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi! We visited East, central a bit of the west and North, North and North-West were the areas where we found more wild life.

Where were at the beginning of the rainy season. Nov-Dic

Did you go with an agency or with a tourist guide ?

What kind of wild life were more interested to find?


----------

